# vision uncorrected?



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Is there a standard for what your vision must be uncorrected in MA? If so, anyone know what it is?


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

AFAIK, only the MSP has an uncorrected minimum. As long as your correctable to 20/20 I don't remember it being an issue elsewhere.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Check this out:

Physicians Guide to Initial-Hire Medical Standards



> (b) Eyes And Vision
> The medical evaluation shall minimally include visual acuity (Snellen) and peripheral
> vision testing using a Titmus or Optec Vision Screener or other similar standardized
> testing device. Contact lenses are not permitted to meet the uncorrected standard.
> ...


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Yikes. 

New standards, I take it.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Even if it's 20/20 corrected, it cant be worse than 20/100 uncorrected is what I took from that?


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Uncorrected was a prob. for me when I got hired in Sept. '05. They made me take my contacts out and do the test. I was WAY worse than 20/100 and had to get laser surgery on the double to get hired. Fortunately I had time between the test, surgery and re-test before my appointment.

PM me for more specifics.


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

I was 20/400 when I was hired(Sept 1998)...I am now 20/20 thanks to LASIK.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

I tried getting lasik, but I was told my corneas are to thin. I was 20/90 last year, so hopefully it's not worse.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

redsox03 said:


> Even if it's 20/20 corrected, it cant be worse than 20/100 uncorrected is what I took from that?


Correct


----------

